
A TinyGPS upgrade adding NMEA v3.0 and GLONASS support - florind
http://blog.newsplore.com/2015/09/03/a-tinygps-upgrade-adding-nmea-v3-0-and-glonass-support
======
OrdaGarb
Nice work.

For reference, here's the original library which has TinyGPS and TinyGPS++:
[http://arduiniana.org/libraries/TinyGPS/](http://arduiniana.org/libraries/TinyGPS/)

It doesn't appear to have any compatibility with the newer TinyGPS++ library
which I had been using, but I guess that's not really the intent.

Also I didn't know there were modules commonly available for multiple systems.
Mouser has the A5100-A mentioned in the blog for $17 in singles, plus an
antenna I assume. I've been using the NEO-6M GPS-only modules from China that
run about $10 with antenna. Nice to have more options.

[http://www.mouser.com/Search/ProductDetail.aspx?R=A5100-Avir...](http://www.mouser.com/Search/ProductDetail.aspx?R=A5100-Avirtualkey56970000virtualkey927-A5100-A)

~~~
florind
Thanks @OrdaGarb. I have done similar work on TinyGPSPlus in this fork couple
of years back (no GLONASS support, alas):
[https://github.com/florind/TinyGPSPlus/tree/gpgsv-
parse](https://github.com/florind/TinyGPSPlus/tree/gpgsv-parse) Unfortunately
my pull request was rejected back then.

florin

